
After Trump and Putin leave, the Finnish president heads for a drink - t4
https://www.hs.fi/politiikka/art-2000005762136.html
======
tomohawk
President Lincoln rode the train to Washington. No security. He was
practically anonymous - just another guy on the train.

People could walk right into the White House and seek an appointment with
Lincoln.

After his assassination, everything changed. Presidents got more security,
etc. Things really changed again with the advent of the Anarchists in the
early 1900s, who assassinated president McKinley. "The Black Hand" is a
fascinating read that touches on this.

[https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30971759-the-black-
hand](https://www.goodreads.com/book/show/30971759-the-black-hand)

These days, presidents and other high officials get credible death threats all
the time.

~~~
Tomte
It's also self-reinforcing. Kill the American president and you're extremely
famous, because he is supposed to be the best-protected man.

Kill the Finnish president and spend the rest of your life in prison? Less
enticing.

I don't remember who killed Anna Lindh a few years ago. I kind of remember who
tried to kill the pope many years ago (spelling etc. gets problematic).

I certainly know (not remember (I haven't been born) who killed JFK.

